# Yumbatos WooHOO!!



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, that didn't take long! I was extremely excited to find my female Yumbatos transporting this morning. I even managed to get some good transport shots. Needless to say, I'm officially hooked on thumbs!

Here are the pics!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its pretty bad ass to see them transport huh?
nicely done, nice pics too


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

afterdark said:


> I was extremely excited to find my female Yumbatos transporting this morning.


Mike, males transport tadpoles so that would be your boy. Robert


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

frogparty said:


> its pretty bad ass to see them transport huh?
> nicely done, nice pics too


Thanks dude! Bad ass is an understatement. I'm hoping to see where she drops it off.



SeaDuck said:


> Mike, males transport tadpoles so that would be your boy. Robert


Hi Robert,

The frog doing the transporting is definitely the female in the group. I have seen them courting and she looked very gravid until about a week and a half ago.

Here is the male (I see this frog calling every day):









See this thread for some comparison shots and discussion on sexing them:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/52451-my-first-thumbs-yumbatos-imis.html


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

SeaDuck said:


> Mike, males transport tadpoles so that would be your boy. Robert


Not always. Females have been known to transport as well.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations on breeding these. It'll be nice to see more of this morph out there.

How long have you had them now?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

johnc said:


> How long have you had them now?


3 weeks.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's pretty fast Mike. I've had my Varaderos nearly that long and no eggs yet.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

johnc said:


> That's pretty fast Mike. I've had my Varaderos nearly that long and no eggs yet.


That you know of  My veraderos can be pretty sneaky.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice looking frogs! and congrats on the breeding!

my female varadero has transported before.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats man! nice trasport pics! Imis are one of my favorite frogs hopefully someday I'll have every morph


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

azure89 said:


> Congrats man! nice trasport pics! Imis are one of my favorite frogs hopefully someday I'll have every morph


Thanks very much! I'm kinda aiming to stock up on the imis as well. 

I wanted to clarify the female transport confusion, so I went right to the source. Please see the reply I got this morning from Mark:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> that did not take long eh? They must have bred a few days after you got
> them. Yes females transport regularly with imitator, irregardless of
> ...


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

afterdark said:


> I wanted to clarify the female transport confusion, so I went right to the source. Please see the reply I got this morning from Mark:


Thanks Mike, I wonder if this is an adaptation to captive living or happening in the wild as well. It is likely that is is not happening here because we keep our frogs in male heavy groups. Good luck with the tadpole. Robert


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

SeaDuck said:


> Thanks Mike, I wonder if this is an adaptation to captive living or happening in the wild as well. It is likely that is is not happening here because we keep our frogs in male heavy groups. Good luck with the tadpole. Robert


I've seen it in vanzolinii too, only because I have a pair in the tank and the GF noticed that both frogs had tadpoles on their backs. I didn't believe it at first either, and got a 'look' for doubting. Then an I told you so, when I went over to the tank.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I hate that look.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> I've seen it in vanzolinii too, only because I have a pair in the tank and the GF noticed that both frogs had tadpoles on their backs. I didn't believe it at first either, and got a 'look' for doubting. Then an I told you so, when I went over to the tank.


Just be thankful that you have a GF that actually heeds attention to your frogs,


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats... I love this morph! Get pics if you find it morphing or of the froglet!


----------

